# 273 pcs of Salmon Nuggilicious



## cmayna (Apr 26, 2015)

OK.....pulled 6+ pounds of King Salmon which we caught last year, out for some Nugget making.  Brined the nuggets in a 1/4 ratio of non iodized salt over dark brown sugar with lots of fresh garlic, for 4 hours.








Process from right to left.












And while I'm processing nuggets, I'm watch fishing programs on TV.







Salmon on the bottom is sliced from two Salmon tail pieces,,,,,,turning into Salmon sticks.






Air drying for 2+ hours.  Wait!  6 racks for a 5 rack smoker?   see below :-)






First hour at 130* Second hour at 150*  Third hour at 170* +  until a IT of 140 is met






Modified smoker by replacing the stock non adjustable 450 watt element with an adjustable 1100 watt unit.  Also note the AMNTS on the right with a steel plate separating it from the hot element.  












Note the 3rd rack down.  I needed to smoke 6 trays but in a 5 tray smoker.   Didn't want to pull out another smoker just for this So I pulled out a rack from my propane smoker which developed into the ability to add a rack between the existing trays.


















And here is a recent pic to whom all of this it is owed to..... since she brings home most of our fish.  Love you girl!


















image.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Apr 27, 2015








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Love the thread.

That extra rack looks like its meant to be there.

Wish my wife brought me fish home.


----------



## sota d (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a whole lot of delicious looking salmon! Making my mouth water!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## bryce (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, that looks so good I don't even know what to say.

2 hour dry - that's the ticket!

Nicely done, love the nugget idea.

Bryce


----------



## cmayna (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks all.  It was a fun day to say the least.    As soon as the winds die down, we're going out to catch more Salmon.  At least now I have some Salmon treats to share with our fishing buddies.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 27, 2015)

Great smoke and thread!!! I don't think I would have been able to count that high...

Points!


----------



## twoalpha (Apr 27, 2015)

Fantastic looking smoke. Thanks for the post


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2015)

Fantastic !!!    Looks perfect   You do have my address so you can send me some ?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





         







Gary


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 27, 2015)

THAT LOOKS GREAT !!!!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 27, 2015)

Tonight decided to vacuum seal most of the nuggets.   Here's the tub full of them...






Look at the leftover juice from the nuggets.  This is my favorite part of this process.  It is so delicious.....belch!   And the wife asks why my breath always smell so fishy....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmayna (Apr 28, 2015)

Oops.....forgot the vacuumed finished product.  Kept a couple bowls full set aside for immediate consumption and neighbor give away.

Also here's the results from a weight point of view:

Started out with 6.6# of Salmon  raw with skin on
5.3#  raw, skinned & cubed
3.4#  smoked finished product









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driedstick (Apr 28, 2015)

Great job,, looks flipping awesome

A full smoker is a happy smoker,,,,yours looks very full & happy

DS


----------



## chef willie (Apr 29, 2015)

great thread....whadda woman.....beautiful looking finished product.....kudos.....Willie


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 29, 2015)

Someday I would like to fly to CA just to taste one of your nuggets.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2015)

You did package 'em like that so it makes shipping to friends easier?

You do still have my adddress right?

Looks great man.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice looking fish.  Kudos to both of you.

What is your estimate of the 1/4 mixture per pound of fish?  Do I detect some ground pepper along with the garlic in there also?

Thanks much.

Tom


----------



## cmayna (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks all for the kind comments.  Wife and I are going fishing again this weekend so that god I made enough to feed the skipper, deck hand and a chosen few fellow fishing people.

Tom,

Not 100 % sure of your question but I can say that with 5.3# of skinned Salmon,  I used about 6 cups of brown sugar and 1.5 cups of salt.  Lots of garlic and oh yes coarse pepper which is applied last 30 minutes of the drying time.  It was not in the brine.  Just garlic.  As you see in one of my original pics,  I use the green bowl to mix the salmon and brine together. Then over to the final brine container.   Think doing this mixing helps reduce the amount of brine needed.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 29, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Tom,
> 
> Not 100 % sure of your question but I can say that with 5.3# of skinned Salmon,  I used about 6 cups of brown sugar and 1.5 cups of salt.  Lots of garlic and oh yes coarse pepper which is applied last 30 minutes of the drying time.  It was not in the brine.  Just garlic.


Thanks, you got it.  Now I can compute the ratio of salt and sugar to the weight of fish.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (May 3, 2015)

This is all just so very incredible!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (May 3, 2015)

Craig, great thread again, I am getting ready to head to Seattle in two weeks, I was planning on taking some coolers and going to the local fishing boats at Ballard Bridge, I would really love to do the nuggets any suggestions on type of fish and I know you catch all yours but if you were to go to the store what price should I be looking at???

Thanks

DS


----------



## cmayna (May 3, 2015)

I have only done nuggets with Coho (king) Salmob.  Typically the best price is at the local marina.  No idea what to expect to pay,  this early in the season.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny smoker (May 3, 2015)

Hi Craig, I forgot what kind of wood do you use?

Kevin


----------



## cmayna (May 3, 2015)

For Salmon I typically use Alder and Apple or just Alder, depending on the mood I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 5, 2015)

cmayna,  Have a 2.2# sockeye fillet chunked and in the brine now.  Going to try and have it done for a get together this eve.

Got 80 pieces including sticks out of it.

Tom


----------



## cmayna (May 5, 2015)

Awesome,

I'll bring some wine and beer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.   2.2# will give you about 1.1+# of finished product.   I've never smoked sockeye before but when I did some Silver after doing my typical Coho,  I didn't realize how much leaner Silver is and I smoked it too long for it was too firm for my taste, so be sure to watch the temp and yank them little pups as soon as you reach your 140 mark.

Don't forget some pics.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 5, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Awesome,
> 
> I'll bring some wine and beer
> 
> ...


Gotcha on the weight.  I normally smoke Sockeye and King's.  I let smoker go to hold (140°) when the IT reaches 140°, carryover then takes the fish to 145°, my desired temp for 30 minutes. Due to time constraints, I will cook this at a higher temp, no stepping.  Wish I had done this yesterday, it is a spur of the moment beer fest around a camp fire. 

Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show" w/Q-View

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 5, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Awesome,
> 
> I'll bring some wine and beer
> 
> ...


Come on up, alcohol or food is your ticket to anything around here.  

Just finished the Salmon.  The procedure used worked very well producing a sweeter than my usual finger food, will be taking both this evening.

Using your recipe. the fish was brined for four hours, not air dried for pellicle, placed on a rack and in the Cookshack 066 with 1.25 ounces of Alder chunks.  The ambient and starting temp was 65° and the smoker set at 200°.  At 35 minutes, the Salmon had reached 140°, smoker temp was 190°.  Turned the smoker off and let the Salmon rest for 30 minutes.   The smoke color was white with a medium density.  We will see how it goes tonight.

I'm not one who ramps the temps during a cook when it's done it's done.  By adjusting the color and density of the smoke, the amount desired is applied according to the product being cooked and the time it takes to cook.













000_0278.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 5, 2015






Thanks for the inspiration,

Tom


----------



## cmayna (May 5, 2015)

Tom,

Looks ever so yummy.   Congrats.

Craig


----------



## freakynorm (May 5, 2015)

Do you get a sludge of brown sugar at the bottom of your container? I get that when using the 4 to 1 sugar/salt ratio. Just wondering if that's normal or should I be using less sugar. Seems wasteful.


----------



## cmayna (May 6, 2015)

If you use a lot of mix and don't stir it during the brining period, yes.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 6, 2015)

Impromptu on impromptu off.  Due to circumstances beyond our control, the fireside get-together was postponed to a later date.   Being unable to get opinions from others, I can only offer my wife's and my own.

Used as you would candy, we both felt the nuggets were sweet and good.  Although they are very good, we both felt that the wet brined cured smoked Salmon that I normally do will be preferred, as it is much more versatile than the nuggets.

 We will be offering both types at future gatherings.

Tom


----------



## driedstick (May 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Impromptu on impromptu off.  Due to circumstances beyond our control, the fireside get-together was postponed to a later date.   Being unable to get opinions from others, I can only offer my wife's and my own.
> 
> Used as you would candy, we both felt the nuggets were sweet and good.  Although they are very good, we both felt that the wet brined cured smoked Salmon that I normally do will be preferred, as it is much more versatile than the nuggets.
> 
> ...


Tom, just wondering your usual set up and procedure, I am getting ready to head for seattle next week and will be picking some up, I am going to do Craigs way and will try yours also if you don't mind sharing, BOTH You and Craig look like the champs on this deal. great job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

Thanks DS


----------



## driedstick (May 6, 2015)

Tom Never mind I see your link above,,,, Not unless you are doing something different now.

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 6, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Tom Never mind I see your link above,,,, Not unless you are doing something different now.
> 
> DS


You got it.  Let us know how you like it.

Tom


----------



## alaskanbear (May 8, 2015)

As a long time salmon from Alaska, what I see here is down right wonderful. My compliments on a job well done!!


----------



## alaskanbear (May 8, 2015)

Salmon smoker*


----------



## bryce (May 10, 2015)

Been thinking about this post a bit more since I recently smoked some salmon on Friday. It turned out great and all but I realize that the salmon sticks are probably more in the direction I like my smoke salmon. Not really jerky but not a steak either. Hard to describe but your sticks have the look from the outside anyhow. How was the moisture? Drier than a traditional style? I actually prefer just a tad on the dry side.

Thanks, Bryce


----------



## cmayna (May 10, 2015)

It's all based on size of the pieces.  The smaller, the less time it typically takes to cook.


----------



## more ice (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice cook u kicked my butt. i just posted a salmon video but i need to dtep it up.


----------

